# Trek Crash Credit



## ridebikes (Jun 7, 2005)

Anyone broke/crashed a Madone SL frame and tried to use the crash replacement program? Curious what sort of credit you actually get, or what the net cost of the replacement frame was.

Seems to me that it was about $1500 to replace a 2004 Madone (no SL) frame. I was more interested in the cost to replace the SL frame though.


----------



## ridebikes (Jun 7, 2005)

I know this post was from a long time ago, but curious if anyone else had any experience here.

I just asked my LBS and they told me $1500, plus shipping and assembly etc.

I haven't crashed mine, just would like to race it in criteriums. Was trying to figure out what sort risk I would be taking on. At this point I'll continue to ride the old bike in crits. Hmmm - now I'm wondering why I bought a new Madone SL if I can't race it.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

I crashed my LeMond and I got a $600 or $700 credit. At least, that is what they told me.


----------

